# Am I Underfeeding?



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

My breeder told me to give the following twice per day

1/2 cup high quality kibble (I use Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy)
1/2 hard boiled egg
1 tsp raw hamburger
1 tsp cottage cheese
1 tsp wet food
1/4 cup dried oats
1/4 cup cooked rice

I've been giving this formula to Maximus in the morning and evening for about two weeks now and he always seems like he's starving. I can see his ribs when he walks (not to mention easily feel them when I play with him.)

I'm thinking about upping the kibble to 2/3 cup per meal for the next week, then up it again to 1 cup per meal. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sounds to me like he's a bit underfed. With an adult dog seeing the last two ribs isn't a bad thing but puppies shouldn't be ribby. 

Kopper gets 1 cup of quality kibble 3x per day.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

seems too complicated without reason. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is he? It seems overly complicated to me too, and I'm not sure why you're adding all that grain.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd cut out the rice and oatmeal, unless you're using a bland diet to settle a stomach there is really no real reason to add so much of it. Your puppy is getting a LOT of his nutrition/calories from it since he's eating just as much oatmeal and rice as he is kibble, this is NOT balanced. 1tsp of burger isn't going to make any nutritional difference either, you'd have to feed more for any benefits. Keep doing the egg thing if you want, it's good for the skin/coat and a nice little protein boost. Not sure the point of only a tsp of canned food, again, it'll make NO nutritional difference unless you feed more of it. I'd do a tablespoon of cottage cheese if you're going to continue bothering with that. If you're not feeding home cooked or raw, then your dog needs to get at least 80% of his calories and nutrients from kibble, right now he's not.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Not to mention you'll have a picky GSD who won't eat kibble in the future unless there's something added to it.

I give a hard boiled egg a few times a week, but not in his food. I give it as a treat. Well, he thinks it's a treat.


----------



## infinite loop (Dec 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How old is he? It seems overly complicated to me too, and I'm not sure why you're adding all that grain.


He's 14 weeks. And yes, it IS overly complicated, I hate having to prepare the meals every day.. it cuts into my own meal preparation time.. I haven't made breakfast at home since I got the pup 

I think I'm just going to up the kibble and reduce everything gradually, then have him transition to kibble and wet food.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My pup is 14 weeks and I feed her 1 cup of kibble (Blue Buffalo LBP), mixed with 2 tbsp of Wellness Puppy wetfood (she is very picky and this actually helps!) 3 times a day. My vet told me that she is ready to go to 2 meals a day...but following the advice of people of this forum, I'm going to keep her on 3 meals a day until 6 months.

So...yes, I don't think your pup is getting enough. Also, with all of the high quality kibble out there, like Blue Buffalo...there really is no need to for all of the additives.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

My puppy is 15weeks now, and at first started him on Iams, then Eukanuba, but have switched to the Solid Gold Puppy Wolf, I've been very lucky he's enjoyed all 3 of them, but found out the first 2 are not as good for him as they are made out 2 be. The Solid Gold is alot more expensive, but as they told me at Petco n on here, I'll be saving money at the vet. and less portions everytime I feed him. I've gotten alot of good advice on here from some real good people that love their GSD. Hope you are able to eat breakfast real soon.....lol


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

The bottom line on feeding is that if the puppy is under weight and you feel that he is still hungry.....feed more and as many times a day as you can fit in your schedule. Small amounts more often is better than larger amounts less often.


----------

